# Indian Citizen - UK Driving License - Provisions



## shoebpardiwalla (Aug 12, 2009)

Dear Forum members,
I am an Indian Passport Holder, currently working in the UK on Tier 2 - ICT.
I intend to apply for a UK driving license.
I wanted to seek some guidance and information on UK Driving License:

How long is the UK Driving license valid for - (I read somewhere, its valid for life, however we will need to provide them with a new photograph every 10 yrs. In this case, can I manage to keep license valid even if I am settled in india)
Does the license enable me to drive across Europe with an unlimited time period, without applying for a license in that country. E.g If I work in France for the next 4 yrs after getting a UK license, can I continue driving in France without applying for a French license
Does the license once received, enable me to exchange it for getting a license for other countries - I read it is possible to exchange the UK license for a license in Canada, Oz or NZ without taking a test there if we plan work or settle there. Can I get a list of countries where this provision holds true


Please answer the above queries keeping in mind, I would be holding the UK license with an Indian citizenship (Passport).
I am specifically mentioning this, bec. I read on some forums, that countries in the middle East - Dubai - does not allow people to exchange the UK license with a local dubai license, if they are not on British Passports


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shoebpardiwalla said:


> Dear Forum members,
> I am an Indian Passport Holder, currently working in the UK on Tier 2 - ICT.
> I intend to apply for a UK driving license.
> I wanted to seek some guidance and information on UK Driving License:
> [*]How long is the UK Driving license valid for - (I read somewhere, its valid for life, however we will need to provide them with a new photograph every 10 yrs. In this case, can I manage to keep license valid even if I am settled in india.


It's valid till you are 70, and have to be renewed every three years. Photo has to be changed dvery 10 years, but not the licence itself. It can be complicated changing your photo while you are living abroad. They won't accept foreign address and they won't post your new licence abroad. So you need to have a contact address in UK, and it's best to apply while you are in UK. It takes 2-3 weeks.



> [*]Does the license enable me to drive across Europe with an unlimited time period, without applying for a license in that country. E.g If I work in France for the next 4 yrs after getting a UK license, can I continue driving in France without applying for a French license.


Yes, your UK licence is valid throughout EEA without limit, provided it's still current in UK.



> [*]Does the license once received, enable me to exchange it for getting a license for other countries - I read it is possible to exchange the UK license for a license in Canada, Oz or NZ without taking a test there if we plan work or settle there. Can I get a list of countries where this provision holds true
> [/LIST]


Generally yes. There are a few countries where everyone has to take local driving tests after a certain time.



> Please answer the above queries keeping in mind, I would be holding the UK license with an Indian citizenship (Passport).
> I am specifically mentioning this, bec. I read on some forums, that countries in the middle East - Dubai - does not allow people to exchange the UK license with a local dubai license, if they are not on British Passports


Yes, I understand that some Middle-Eastern countries have peculiar rules. Others insist that you have a home in UK when using your UK licence.


----------



## shoebpardiwalla (Aug 12, 2009)

Joppa said:


> It's valid till you are 70, and have to be renewed every three years. Photo has to be changed dvery 10 years, but not the licence itself. It can be complicated changing your photo while you are living abroad. They won't accept foreign address and they won't post your new licence abroad. So you need to have a contact address in UK, and it's best to apply while you are in UK. It takes 2-3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Does this mean, that the first time i get the license, it would be valid only for 3 years. And thereafter I will need to keep renewing the license every 3 years.
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shoebpardiwalla said:


> Joppa said:
> 
> 
> > It's valid till you are 70, and have to be renewed every three years. Photo has to be changed dvery 10 years, but not the licence itself. It can be complicated changing your photo while you are living abroad. They won't accept foreign address and they won't post your new licence abroad. So you need to have a contact address in UK, and it's best to apply while you are in UK. It takes 2-3 weeks.
> ...


----------

